# Festplatte formatieren geht nicht.



## Myri (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

mein Pc spinnt immer häufiger. Ich habe einen AMD Athlon 1400, Windows ME.  Jetzt wollte ich meine festplatte formatieren. Wenn ich auf die Festplatte gehe und dann auf Formatieren geht es nicht. Wollte es dann im DOS Modus probieren, jedoch komme ich nicht in den DOS modus! Normalerweise muss man ja beim booten des PC's F2 rdücken um ins DOS zu gelangen oder liege ich da falsch? Beim booten des Pc's erscheint nur: Press TAB to Post Screen, DEL to enter Setup. Wieso komme ich nichts ins DOS? Wie kann ich sonst meine Festplatte formatieren? Ich will alles komplett löschen und alles neu installieren! 

Gruß Myri


----------



## DaPelz (6. Oktober 2003)

Hmmm mir ist nur F8 beim booten bekannt. Anders könnte man es auch mit einer Startdiskette von Wndows versuchen (kann man sich auch selber erstellen wenn man grad keine Originale zur Hand hat). Ist diese beim booten eingelegt startet der rechner automatisch mit der Eingabeaufforderung.


----------



## Myri (7. Oktober 2003)

*Neuinstallation*

Danke, mit dder Startdiskette hat es geklappt. Jetzt habe ich ein neues Problem. Das letzte Mal habe ich eine Festplatte formatiert vor 4 Jahren. Erfolggreich mit Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems. Mein Pc raubt mir noch  den letzten Nerv! Das Formatieren hat geklappt, jedoch kann ich keine <neuinstallation von Windows ME durchführen.   Die Startdiskette muss ich doch einlegen oder wie. Ich kann leider hier nicht selber suchen und bin jetzt auf eure  Hilfe angewisen. Habe keinen zweiten PC.  Gruß Myri


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Neuinstallation*



> Das Formatieren hat geklappt, jedoch kann ich keine neuinstallation von Windows ME durchführen.   Die Startdiskette muss ich doch einlegen oder wie.



Installation von WinME sollte doch über eine Boot-CD erfolgen.
Also rein ins BIOS mit [DEL] beim Starten und dein "First Boot Device" auf CDROM stellen. 
Nach dem Neustarten durch Windows, die Einstellung im BIOS unbedingt wieder rückgängig machen!


----------



## Myri (7. Oktober 2003)

Peinlich, peinlich, peinlich. Will gar nicht sagen wo dran es lag dass die Neuinstallation nicht gelappt hat.
Die Boot Einstellungen im Bios waren übrigens korekt in meinem BIOS. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe. Mein PC läuft wieder! 

gruß Myri


----------

